# What Testing Decides Top Athlete in BMQ?



## big45-70 (16 Nov 2012)

Is it just based off your Express test results on week 8 or is the Warrior Challenge results also go towards it?

EDIT: Fixed title


----------



## MikeL (16 Nov 2012)

Decides who is "too athlete" ??  What are you asking?


Do you mean a top student award for PT?


----------



## big45-70 (16 Nov 2012)

Sorry replied before I had a chance to edit!  Yes the Top Athlete award is what I was referring too.


----------



## MikeL (16 Nov 2012)

I would assume it is based on overall performance during all PT tests,  morning PT, etc


Are you already planning on doing things so you can get those awards?


----------



## big45-70 (16 Nov 2012)

I'm currently in BMQ and was curious how its chosen.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2012)

Keep working, worry about awards if you earn one.


----------



## Red Devil (17 Nov 2012)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> Is it just based off your Express test results on week 8 or is the Warrior Challenge results also go towards it?
> 
> EDIT: Fixed title



When I went through BMQ earlier this year Top Athlete was decided by your CF Express test results. Sorry, I can't tell you how they decide how much each test is rated against the others.


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Keep working, worry about awards if you earn one.



Agreed. From those of us who have been through the process, Top Athlete might look really appealing at the time, it ultimately has little bearing on your career in the future. Something to aspire to, but not the most critical thing to focus on.

To the best of my knowledge, it will be determined by your test results from the Expres Test.


----------

